# AIO Konfiguration mit MSI



## danielwerner (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo ihr,

für mein System suche ich eine passende AIO:

Intel i9 10850k
MSI MAG Z490 Tomahawk
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 XMP 2.0
Samsung m.2 evo plus
be Quiet! Straight Power 11
Corsair 5000D Airflow
Grafikkarte kommt noch, vermutlich eine 30xx...

Da das Gehäuse leider Lieferschwierigkeiten hat, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, ob hier für eine 280er/360er Platz wäre. Ich gehe aber davon aus. Da ich auf einen dezenten Farbeffekt wert lege, werde ich meinen Luftkühler durch eine AIO ersetzen.

Derzeit steuere ich alles über das Mainboard (MSI Mystic Light). iCUe muss allerdings entsprechend konfiguriert werden und LEIDER offen bleiben. Nun gefällt mir die NZXT Kraken X53/X63 mit dem Spiegel einfach am besten. Diese gibt es ja auch noch als RGB. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich die CAM Software immer offen haben muss, damit der eingestellte LED-Effekt des Spiegels/der Lüfter erhalten bleibt? Natürlich würde ich sie installieren, um die AIO zu konfigurieren, aber muss man die immer an haben? Die Lüfterkurve/die Profile könnte man doch auch im BIOS anpassen, oder?

Falls das nicht geht, müsste ich (sofern ich bei NZXT bleibe) die normale non-RGB-Version kaufe und Lüfter besorgen, die mit MSI kompatibel sind. Meine Vermutung ist, dass man das zwar einstellen kann, aber die Farben dann nicht mehr synchron bleiben von allem Komponenten, sobald man die Software schließt.


----------



## danielwerner (29. Januar 2021)

Leider habe ich bisher keine Antworten erhalten. Hat wohl niemand gelesen und/oder es hat niemand eine Kraken.... naja sei es drum. Ich habe mir den Kram jetzt selbst gekauft. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Die Einstellungen im Bereich RGB und die Lüfterkurve bleibt NICHT gespeichert und wird erst zum Start der Software initialisiert. Die Lüfterkurve kann man im BIOS einstellen und diese bleibt dann unabhängig von CAM aktiv. Sobald man aber die Lüfter an den Fan-Controller dran hängt um sie mit CAM zu steuern, findet die Steuerung natürlich erst wieder statt, wenn die Software aktiv ist. NZXT ist übrigens, wie auch Corsair proprietär. Heißt nur NZXT und nichts anderes. Auch die Steuerung kann nur darüber stattfinden. Interessant ist aber das sich zumindest Corsair langsam öffnet und man mit zentralen RGB-Treibern/Softwarelösungen alles steuern kann, bei NZXT aber nicht.

Insgesamt ist es, wie bereits bekannt, absolut unbefriedigend das die meisten Hersteller ihre eigene Suppe kochen. Irgendwann wird sich ein Standard aber durchsetzen, da bin ich mir sicher. Falls das mal ein Hersteller liest: Baut man eine kleine Knopfzelle ein, um die Einstellungen zu speichern. Dadurch wäre es nicht mehr nötig unendlich viele Tools offen zu haben...

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

